# Problème : Se connecter à l'app store.



## TomBeatles (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous , voilà , aujourd'hui j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook Pro 13" Intel core i5 blablabla...J'étais l'heureux possesseur d'un MacBook blanc de base , jusqu'à il y a peu , ou l'on me l'a volé , j'ai en effet été cambriolé. 
J'ai donc remis exactement les mêmes infos lors de "l'inscription" de mes données personnelles sur mon mac , et j'ai repris le même identifiant apple. 
Alors voila , tout à l'heure je me rends sur l'app store pour recevoir Garage Band et iMovie. On me demande alors de me connecter , j'inscris mon compte et mon mot de passe et on me dit : " Cet identifiant Apple n'a pas encore été utilisé dans l'Itunes Store, merci de vérifier les données de votre compte. " Je clique donc sur " Vérifier" .
La on me demande de confirmer et d'accepter les conditions d'utilisation etc . Ensuite , apparaît une fenêtre ou je dois donner mes info de carte bancaire et tout le tralala , or je n'en ai pas , et je n'en ai pas besoin étant donné que je veux juste procéder a quelques mises a jour d'applications déjà disponibles et acquérir GarageBand et iMovie. Donc je vous demande : comment puis-je accéder a mon compte ? . 
J'ai vu beaucoup de tutos pour avoir un compte sans carte de crédit , mais pour cela , il faut créer un nouveau compte , or j'en ai deja un que je veux garder. Que puis-je faire ? merci d'avance .


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Janvier 2012)

il te suffit de créditer ton compte par une carte itunes achetée sur internet ou ailleurs et ensuite d'utiliser ce crédit pour tes achats à venir.


----------

